# obs-midi



## cpyarger (Jun 25, 2020)

cpyarger submitted a new resource:

obs-midi - Control OBS with a MIDI Controller



> Use MIDI devices to trigger events in OBS and visa versa.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 1, 2020)

cpyarger updated obs-midi with a new update entry:

Binary Linux Tar.gz files now Available



> The Latest release contains no changes in code, but We have added generation of a Linux 64-bit version in tar.gz format for those not on a Debian based distro.
> 
> Also, Please leave any suggestions, or bug reports on the GitHub Issues Page here



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## vandenk (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello!  This plug-in looks to be pretty fantastic!  I downloaded the v0.1.3.zip file and installed the 3 obs-midi.* files into my plug-ins folder.  But I can't get the plug-in to load.  I see this in my log file:

23:25:15.771: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-midi.dll': The specified module could not be found.
23:25:15.771:  (126)
23:25:15.771: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-midi.dll' not loaded

I assume it's trying to find RTMIDI17, which I guess I don't have and I don't know where to get without having to build it myself.  Do you have any suggestions?

Also, thanks for the videos.  Are you using your X-Touch in MIDI mode, or MC or HUI?


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 3, 2020)

vandenk said:


> Hello!  This plug-in looks to be pretty fantastic!  I downloaded the v0.1.3.zip file and installed the 3 obs-midi.* files into my plug-ins folder.  But I can't get the plug-in to load.  I see this in my log file:
> 
> 23:25:15.771: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-midi.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 23:25:15.771:  (126)
> ...



The latest few releases of the plugin have installers, which make sure everything is where it should be. 
0.1.3 is a VERY old release, and shouldn't be used lol
And I am using the XTouch Compact in MIDI mode (: I haven't gotten around to writing support for MC or HUI yet.


----------



## vandenk (Jul 3, 2020)

cpyarger said:


> The latest few releases of the plugin have installers, which make sure everything is where it should be.
> 0.1.3 is a VERY old release, and shouldn't be used lol
> And I am using the XTouch Compact in MIDI mode (: I haven't gotten around to writing support for MC or HUI yet.



Thanks for directing me to the installer.  I watched the videos on the main plug-in page and you demonstrate installation using the zip and manually placing the files...so that's what I did.  I removed those and used obs-midi-eec353f-Windows-Installer.exe instead.  Same result.  I apologize, but clearly I'm missing something.  If this isn't the right place for this discussion, let me know.


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 3, 2020)

vandenk said:


> Thanks for directing me to the installer.  I watched the videos on the main plug-in page and you demonstrate installation using the zip and manually placing the files...so that's what I did.  I removed those and used obs-midi-eec353f-Windows-Installer.exe instead.  Same result.  I apologize, but clearly I'm missing something.  If this isn't the right place for this discussion, let me know.


Did you clean up the bits you copied over from the original install?


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 3, 2020)

Also, You can find me at the OBS Discord,  or at my own discord server here


----------



## vandenk (Jul 3, 2020)

Found my problem.  It loaded fine on my work computer, but not my personal one.    I do use Visual Studio at home, but only for .NET development...no C++.  I added the C++ development workload so that I could get "dumpbin" tool, which gave me a list of the dependent assemblies in the plug-in dll.  The root problem was I had missing dependencies, specifically the vc_redist.x64.exe.  I downloaded them from MSFT and installed and now the plug-in loads properly.


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 3, 2020)

ah! well when building the plugin, when cloning the repo make sure to do git clone --recursive. to make sure you get RTMIDI17 as well


----------



## bognibbly (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey I have a question about this plugin. I had a look at your overview but is there a feature where stream events trigger midi (i.e a new follower triggers a midi event) Thanks in advance


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 4, 2020)

bognibbly said:


> Hey I have a question about this plugin. I had a look at your overview but is there a feature where stream events trigger midi (i.e a new follower triggers a midi event) Thanks in advance


No, Events that happen on the streaming platform happen there. there is no feedback to OBS about stream events, so there is no way to trigger a midi event currently.


----------



## vandenk (Jul 4, 2020)

cpyarger said:


> ah! well when building the plugin, when cloning the repo make sure to do git clone --recursive. to make sure you get RTMIDI17 as well



;)  Well, I don't really intend to build it on the regular (or ever).  But I thought I should do what I could to try to troubleshoot the problem I was having and since I do have some development experience, I gave it a try.  If there's an installer option to ensure that the required VC++ redistributable package is installed on the target machine, I'd recommend that, as anyone that doesn't already happen to have it can't run your plug-in.

On a positive note, I've played with it a bit using my X-Touch Mini in MIDI mode and it's pretty awesome!  Would love to see a button action for "transition" to make the preview live when using "studio mode".  And I've found that removing the "note off" event that gets automatically added when pressing a button and setting my action on the "note_on" event works GREAT for everything else!


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah, I tend to use the xtouch editor to remap all the buttons as toggles. (: that way if I want I can toggle between two scenes with note on and off. Also, Then I can set note on and off to set scene, and it will automatically adjust the LED on status based on active scene (:


----------



## AtzinXD (Jul 14, 2020)

no puedo instalar el Complemento, intenté Con Los Archivos ejecutables, y pegando directamente los Archivos en La ubicación, y en El Momento de Lanzar OBS EL Complemento no hay Aparece En Las Herramientas
me pareció muy bueno el complemento por que yo diseño hardware MIDI y la idea de poder utilizarlo en OBS me pareció genial


----------



## 7on (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey, I have two questions about this plugin.
Is it possible to control a stinger-scenetransition with the obs-midi plugin?
Is it possible to switch between all scenes (next scene & previous scene) with one Button?

Thanks for helping...


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 14, 2020)

AtzinXD said:


> no puedo instalar el Complemento, intenté Con Los Archivos ejecutables, y pegando directamente los Archivos en La ubicación, y en El Momento de Lanzar OBS EL Complemento no hay Aparece En Las Herramientas
> me pareció muy bueno el complemento por que yo diseño hardware MIDI y la idea de poder utilizarlo en OBS me pareció genial


Please  create a new issue at the github issues page for the plugin and post a log file (: You can find the github issues page here https://github.com/Alzy/obs-midi/issues


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 14, 2020)

7on said:


> Hey, I have two questions about this plugin.
> Is it possible to control a stinger-scenetransition with the obs-midi plugin?
> Is it possible to switch between all scenes (next scene & previous scene) with one Button?
> 
> Thanks for helping...


Not at the moment for either of them, I am working on a side project that will give much greater flexibility to both obs-midi and other control plugins though. Also, If you have any feature requests please post them at the github issues page here https://github.com/Alzy/obs-midi/issues


----------



## shaddowgg (Jul 16, 2020)

Tried it with a Traktor Kontrol F1 and works perfectly Would like to see more options like being able to toggle sources as well as some type of Twitch chat integration. Keep up the good work


----------



## cpyarger (Jul 16, 2020)

shaddowgg said:


> Tried it with a Traktor Kontrol F1 and works perfectly Would like to see more options like being able to toggle sources as well as some type of Twitch chat integration. Keep up the good work


Thank you! Definitely add a feature request at the Github issues page (:


----------



## an2knee (Jul 29, 2020)

Im excited about this. I have a Worlde easycontrol9 midi mixer. I can't seem to map all the buttons properly without OBS crashing. Hope you get a chance to keep developing this plugin :)


----------



## SkylerGreene (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you so much for creating this!
This is SO much better than operating with hotkeys and a mouse!
I really appreciate all the time you've put into creating such a useful plugin.
It is working really well for me (I'm using an Akai APC40 MKII on a Windows 10 PC).

Are there plans to integrate transitions? It would make this plugin AWESOME for Studio Mode.
It would also be useful to have midi control over the "Quick Transition" fader.
Additionally, it would be great to be able to show/hide/toggle sources & filters as well as use a fader to adjust transition duration.

Thanks for all your work!


----------



## an2knee (Aug 3, 2020)

Yea, being able to map the transition fader realy be awesome! also an option export the map for different setups.


----------



## HavocA4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Does not always grab the midi, usually means you will have to restart OBS until it recognizes you play a specific note, breaks after working, resets your mappings if it fails. Lots of problems, but hopefully they will be worked out :/


----------



## HavocA4 (Aug 3, 2020)

HavocA4 said:


> Does not always grab the midi, usually means you will have to restart OBS until it recognizes you play a specific note, breaks after working, resets your mappings if it fails. Lots of problems, but hopefully they will be worked out :/


Update, it was working fine last night, not working AT ALL when I relaunch, if it gets the input and I decide to delete a row, it stops working, such a fucking pain in the ass tbh. please fix it, this would be a life saver :/


----------



## HavocA4 (Aug 4, 2020)

HavocA4 said:


> Update, it was working fine last night, not working AT ALL when I relaunch, if it gets the input and I decide to delete a row, it stops working, such a fucking pain in the ass tbh. please fix it, this would be a life saver :/


Aha! I think I fixed it, I think it was an issue with my launchkey, it was a specific hidden option to disable the driver mode, so it hides the storage on windows. Seems stupid now, but it was really simple, if you are wondering its a Launchkey Mini MK3, the solution was to hold shift, and plug it in, and tap the yellow button so it turns to a dim yellow. Hope this helps, not a problem with the addon, it had me really confused.


----------



## swimdusty (Aug 15, 2020)

I am unable to populate the midi selection under the tools tab in OBS. I feel that I have followed the basic instructions of both (a) installing the windows .exe and (b) copying the .zip files into the plugins folder. I have tried restarting the computer. Is there some other programming build software that is required that I am missing?


----------



## dprbass (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm using it with a Traktor X1 MK1 and a MAC and is not working fine... :(


----------



## EdK (Aug 19, 2020)

HI cpyarger,  

Found your thread regarding OBS-Midi.  Just what I'm looking for.  I went to github to download OBS-Midi but I'm thoroughly confused what to download.  There are so many entries and files there and everything says "Currently WIP".  Am I in the wrong place or doing something wrong? 

Thanks...Ed


----------



## cpyarger (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi Ed, 
It depends on what operating system you are on, windows download the one ending in .exe mac, download the one ending in pkg, Linux download the one ending in .deb


----------



## cpyarger (Aug 21, 2020)

dprbass said:


> I'm using it with a Traktor X1 MK1 and a MAC and is not working fine... :(


I noticed some issues with the program unexpectedly crashing on mac, I am trying to figure out why (:


----------



## EdK (Aug 21, 2020)

cpyarger said:


> It depends on what operating system you are on, windows download the one ending in .exe mac, download the one ending in pkg, Linux download the one ending in .deb



Thanks for replying however I didn't find the download .exe you're referring to  (I'm on Windows) however, I did find some ZIP files.   I downloaded 1.3 as I determined it was the most recent without being 1.4.   I unzipped and copied the files into the OBS-Studio plugins directory. (see attached screenshot).   I started OBS (v25)  but do not see OBS-MIDI in Tools.

FYI- I am not a software developer......only an end-user.


----------



## cpyarger (Aug 21, 2020)

EdK said:


> Thanks for replying however I didn't find the download .exe you're referring to  (I'm on Windows) however, I did find some ZIP files.   I downloaded 1.3 as I determined it was the most recent without being 1.4.   I unzipped and copied the files into the OBS-Studio plugins directory. (see attached screenshot).   I started OBS (v25)  but do not see OBS-MIDI in Tools.
> 
> FYI- I am not a software developer......only an end-user.



The installer is directly above the .zip file you downloaded


----------



## EdK (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you.  Successfully installed but when I start OBS, there is no Midi option under Tools.
I  verified that OBS-Midi files are in the correct Plugins folder (64bit).
I attached screen shots  and here is a portion of the OBS logfile.

[CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
13:41:55.160: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
13:41:55.245: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
13:41:55.262: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
13:41:55.262: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
13:41:56.521: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
13:41:56.721: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-midi.dll': The specified module could not be found.
13:41:56.721:  (126)
13:41:56.721: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-midi.dll' not loaded
13:41:57.082: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
13:41:57.158: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
13:41:57.159: No blackmagic support


----------



## cpyarger (Aug 22, 2020)

I am not sure what is going on there, I will add it to the bug list  and see what I can do to fix it (:


----------



## EdK (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you. I would appreciate your timely response.


----------



## jon_the_id (Aug 28, 2020)

I have downloaded 0.2.3 from github, and put the files in the recommended place - plugin wouldn't start, I read a previous post stating that a C++ redsitributable file was needed so I downloaded an 'all-in-on' C++ redistributable package that has all versions from 2005 onwards and now it loads fine! I know this is overkill but I wasn't saure which version of the redistributable I needed.

I am using a Zoom R24 and I want to be able to control volume levels of input channels using the faders 1-8. 
I can map this really easily - in setup I just move the faders, the control shows up, change the 'action type' to 'fader' and the 'option' to the input level that I want to control.

This works - sort of! The problem is that the Zoom faders go from -inf dB to +12. However obs-midi only responds from 0 to +12, if the fader is set to 0, the input volume that I have assigned the fader to goes to zero. It doesn't make any difference if I have 'bidirectional' to true or false.

The Zoom R24 is supposed to use standard Mackie protocol so I am not sure quite what is going on.

Also there are buttons above each input fader on the zoom that would be nice to use as a 'toggle mute', however they only seem to work momentarily (i.e. muted only when the vutton is actually pressed) in both 'toggle mute' and 'set mute' settings.

Thanks for your help,
Jon


----------



## cpyarger (Aug 30, 2020)

jon_the_id said:


> I have downloaded 0.2.3 from github, and put the files in the recommended place - plugin wouldn't start, I read a previous post stating that a C++ redsitributable file was needed so I downloaded an 'all-in-on' C++ redistributable package that has all versions from 2005 onwards and now it loads fine! I know this is overkill but I wasn't saure which version of the redistributable I needed.
> 
> I am using a Zoom R24 and I want to be able to control volume levels of input channels using the faders 1-8.
> I can map this really easily - in setup I just move the faders, the control shows up, change the 'action type' to 'fader' and the 'option' to the input level that I want to control.
> ...


Hi Jon,

Mackie control/MCU is not standard midi. I haven't figured out how to implement MCU into the plugin yet. Only standard midi. You may get weird results trying to use Mackie mode. (: I would look and see if you can set your controller to standard midi mode for now


----------



## jon_the_id (Aug 30, 2020)

cpyarger said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Mackie control/MCU is not standard midi. I haven't figured out how to implement MCU into the plugin yet. Only standard midi. You may get weird results trying to use Mackie mode. (: I would look and see if you can set your controller to standard midi mode for now


Thanks. With the Zoom R 24 you don't get a choice of modes.

I actually think the issue may be to do with how obs-midi handles pitch_bend commands. The faders on the Zoom R24 send pitch_bend commands. When setting up obs-midi it will detect when I am moving a fader in the lower range (i.e. when it is sending out between -8192 and 0) but once I have assigned that fader's pitch_bend command to control the volume of a certain input it only responds in the positive range of the fader. 

What do you think? I started having a look at the source code to see if I could work out what was going on, but my c++ skills are really basic. Is there a part of code where obs-midi tries to work out if a pitch_bend controller sends out only positive numbers or if it goes negative as well?


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## JUNOJACK (Aug 30, 2020)

Wow ~ this is really cool plugin.
I really wonder that

"It will support can Adjust data at other plugin interface in obs?"
example i wanna adjust Gain value to smooth in GAIN in OBS Built-in

Can i do this ?
or it have such like " leaning mode " something?


----------



## ZING22 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi cpyarger, can obs-midi connect to local MIDI software devices? For example, I am trying to connect it to VMPK but the obs-midi UI doesn't list it as an available device.


----------



## EdK (Aug 30, 2020)

HI cpyarger,

Were you able to make any progress determining why my errors occurred?  (see previous entries).

Thanks!  EdK


----------



## jon_the_id (Aug 30, 2020)

EdK said:


> HI cpyarger,
> 
> Were you able to make any progress determining why my errors occurred?  (see previous entries).
> 
> Thanks!  EdK


I fixed the same problem by installing Visual C++ redistributable all in one. Now it loads fine.


----------



## EdK (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks jon_the-id,    Where did you find Visual C++ redistributable all in one?


----------



## jon_the_id (Aug 31, 2020)

Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes All-in-One (Nov 2022) Download
					

This archive contains the latest version (Nov 2022) of all VCRedist Visual Studio C++ runtimes, installable with a single click by running the includ




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## jon_the_id (Aug 31, 2020)

cpyarger said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Mackie control/MCU is not standard midi. I haven't figured out how to implement MCU into the plugin yet. Only standard midi. You may get weird results trying to use Mackie mode. (: I would look and see if you can set your controller to standard midi mode for now



Hi Cpyarger,

Regarding the way obs-midi handles pitch_bend commands, in message.hpp we have:

        static message pitch_bend(uint8_t channel, int value) noexcept
        {
            return { make_command(message_type::PITCH_BEND, channel),
                               (unsigned char)(value & 0x7F), (uint8_t)((value >> 7) & 0x7F) };
        }

        static message pitch_bend(uint8_t channel, uint8_t lsb, uint8_t msb) noexcept
        {
            return { make_command(message_type::PITCH_BEND, channel), lsb, msb };
        }

Which seems to me to detect what bit depth the pitch_bend message that has been sent is, and then set up an appropiate commande from that.


Mackie protocol uses a range from -8191 to +8192 which needs 14 bits.
Another github project using the Mackie protocol (https://github.com/biappi/Control-Surface/blob/master/Sources/LogicControl.m) set up pitch bend like this:

(void)receivedPitchWheelChannel:(uint8_t)channel value:(uint16_t)value; 

Do you think it makes any difference getting the message as 2 unsigned 8 bit values rather than one unsigned 16 bit value?

I found this page which has information regarding Mackie Control, I don't know if this is useful to you:





						Cockos Incorporated Forums
					

I FREAKIN FOUND THE HUI DOCS!!!!! MIDI Hardware, Control Surfaces, and OSC



					forum.cockos.com
				




Thanks for all your hard work,
Cheers,
Jon


----------



## EdK (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you!  That worked!

Ed


----------



## jon_the_id (Sep 1, 2020)

I am pretty sure I am getting to the bottom of the problem with mapping the faders on the Zoom R24 to the level controls via OBS-MIDI.
When I monitor the midi action of the R24 faders, fading up from the bottom, it starts off with DATA 1 as 00 and DATA 2 as 00, with DATA 1 as MSB and DATA 2 as LSB. OBS-MIDI seems to be only respnding to the MSB when it goes above zero, this happens around the 0dB point on the zoom fader, so it seems OBS-MIDI is ignoring the LSB completely and just using the MSB. 
See attached pic:


----------



## jon_the_id (Sep 1, 2020)

Actually now I am a bit more confused - the midi info above is from a sweep from the bottom to the top of a Zoom R24 fader (it doesn't start at 00 00 as that didn't all fit on the screen). It looks like the R24 faders actually only have a range of 0-127, see how the 2nd byte of data goes from 23 all the way up to 7F (so the range is in fact 00 - 7F but it didn't all fit on the screen), and doesn't loop round at all. 

The first byte, which I thought would be the MSB, actually doesn't really give any more information, it only starts to increase when the R24 fader goes above 0db (the bottom of the fader is -inf db) and then this byte has the range 00-7F for the R24 fader to travel from 0dB to +12dB.

Although this seems like a strange format for the data, Ableton live responds to this fader perfectly. There's no preset for the R24 in Ableton, you have to set it into midi-map mode, select the fader in Ableton you want to control and then move the respective fader on the R24.I presume Ableton doesn't know what mode the R24 is operating in (Mackie control, general midi etc.) yet somehow it gets it right.

Weird!

Jon


----------



## countdooku (Sep 3, 2020)

Tested working with an x-touch mini. It would be great if the led stayed lit for previews like it does for setting current scene. Is there any chance to get a button option for transitioning whats in preview to program? (Same as clicking transition in studio mode) Or adding macro support so we can use existing hotkeys?


----------



## cpyarger (Sep 4, 2020)

cpyarger updated obs-midi with a new update entry:

Rewrite



> Upcoming release info.
> I will be doing a major rewrite with obs midi starting within the next week or so, The current system while it works, mostly, was thrown together very quickly without much thought behind how to do things cleanly or elegantly, It is basically held together with duct tape twine and bubblegum,
> 
> Feature Requests
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## xrr (Sep 14, 2020)

*OBS-MIDI on Mac*

I've been experiencing a lot of crashes and developer seems to be aware of the mac issues, but I just wanted to quickly share back how to make it work. Dev said he's rewriting all plugin so I didn't investigate into source code to fix this.

*The issues on mac comes from the fact that the device configuration gets duplicated in OBS basic.ini*

The MidiDevices JSON array gets messy when clicking the save button as device configuration is not overridden but device is duplicated with new configuration.

To solve this you (and backup your midi settings too) can go and tweak the JSON:
here : ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/basic/profiles/[YOURPROFILENAME]/basic.ini

I would recommend to start clean. Do one and only configuration through the app to discover your midi inputs and then go to the basic.ini configuration file if you need to change anything to the configuration.

No OBS crash when proceeding this way so way...

Hope it helps some of you.


----------



## Preston-PLB (Sep 14, 2020)

cpyarger said:


> cpyarger updated obs-midi with a new update entry:
> 
> Rewrite
> 
> ...



At the bottom, you mention if people want to help with code work or testing you could use a hand. I am a mac user and would love to help you out with the rewrite. I checked GitHub and do not see any new branches. How can I get involved?


----------



## cpyarger (Sep 14, 2020)

Preston-PLB said:


> At the bottom, you mention if people want to help with code work or testing you could use a hand. I am a mac user and would love to help you out with the rewrite. I checked GitHub and do not see any new branches. How can I get involved?


I am doing the rewrite on my personal github, https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi

The big bits I could use help with is, I am planning to rewrite the config class in order to use SQLite as the file storage backend, this would also let me use model view methods for the UI, my other major problem I have is that I am not good at hunting down memory leaks, and even with the minimal bits I have active, I am unable to find the three that obs says exist. If you want to join the discord we can talk over the overall idea I have in regards to the project https://discord.gg/3cDNSYF


----------



## cpyarger (Sep 14, 2020)

xrr said:


> *OBS-MIDI on Mac*
> 
> I've been experiencing a lot of crashes and developer seems to be aware of the mac issues, but I just wanted to quickly share back how to make it work. Dev said he's rewriting all plugin so I didn't investigate into source code to fix this.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have a couple of bug reports about the mac crashes and duplicate entries in the config file. I am hoping that by switching to using SQLite as the backend for the data I can more easily handle preventing duplicates.


----------



## magla (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm getting "No Devices Available" in the `OBS MIDI settings` window on ubuntu 20.04. I know my OS can see the device(APC40) in other applications. any ideas how I can troubleshoot this - I haven't used MIDI controllers in Linux so Im not sure how to even diagnose beside trying different USB plugs.

Thank you for this plugin!


----------



## magla (Sep 21, 2020)

Can also confirm it works just fine on my windows 10 pc, just plugged it right in. Logs on my ubuntu not showing any errors, just an empty devices list:


```
04:41:51 PM.092: [obs-midi] MIDI LOADED
04:41:51 PM.093: [obs-midi] Loaded:
04:41:51 PM.093:  {"devices": []}
```


----------



## Rockum (Sep 22, 2020)

How is this going? I check almost everyday...


----------



## vulgerrity (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey!  This plug-in is fantastic!  It looks like it has the potential to be better than the other ones.  I have a Korg nanoKONTROL2 and I'm trying to set up the solo/mute buttons to toggle, but they only seem to be working as momentary buttons.  it doesn't toggle the state of the button on the device, or the mute state of my audio input.  Please advise, thanks!


----------



## yellowtechnica (Oct 5, 2020)

cpyarger said:


> Thank you, I have a couple of bug reports about the mac crashes and duplicate entries in the config file. I am hoping that by switching to using SQLite as the backend for the data I can more easily handle preventing duplicates.


Hey man thanks for all you're doing with this plugin. Once it works on Mac we're gonna rejoice in the streets.


----------



## vulgerrity (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey!!!!! I got it to work!  Korg has control software to adjust the functionality of the buttons...which the included manual doesn't say ANYTHING about....Super frustrating.  In the control software, all I had to do was set the mute buttons to be toggle, rather than momentary, and BOOM!  It worked!

For anyone else out there using a Korg nanoKontrol2, download the Korg Kontrol Editor.

NOW, for some feedback on the software...I seem to have it working for myself now, but it doesn't seem the most stable. Other than that, what I'd REALLY like to see is more control over OBS. I'd like to be able to control audio or visual filters with physical knobs. I'm sure grateful that you made a resource that allows me to control my audio with physical controls! But I'd love to see this Plug-in turn into a killer app.

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## cpyarger (Oct 5, 2020)

vulgerrity said:


> Hey!!!!! I got it to work!  Korg has control software to adjust the functionality of the buttons...which the included manual doesn't say ANYTHING about....Super frustrating.  In the control software, all I had to do was set the mute buttons to be toggle, rather than momentary, and BOOM!  It worked!
> 
> For anyone else out there using a Korg nanoKontrol2, download the Korg Kontrol Editor.
> 
> ...


I am currently busy with the rewrite, but if you want to post any feature requests on the Github issues page that would be appreciated. and if you want to write up a page on how to change the firmware in the korg devices I will be sure to add that to the documentation once I have the new documentation up.   I am currently considering a button type selection to be able to choose if the buttons are read as momentary or toggle. but haven't figured out the exacts yet.


----------



## vulgerrity (Oct 5, 2020)

Awesome!  Thank you! I'll check out the github.


----------



## LarryResch (Oct 5, 2020)

I am looking to control an audio mixer via MIDI from OBS. Is this possible with your plug-in or does it just allow external devices to control OBS via MIDI?


----------



## Vis.Inc (Oct 16, 2020)

Greetings from Barcelona!

Thanks for all your work on this plugin - been searching impatiently for a means to control OBS and for now I have success.
I'm using TouchOSC to create custom Midi Interfaces on my iPad Mini, primarily for Resolume Arena 6, but having a tactile interface for Scene Switching (and Audio Mixing) is always better than a mouse :)
- Switching between 15 different Scenes
- Mixing 4x Audio Ins/Outs
- Trigger Streaming START / STOP
- Trigger Recording START / STOP

-



I've had a few problems with OBS losing it's midi config, but as per *[xrr] *post*:*
" _To solve this you (and backup your midi settings too) can go and tweak the JSON:
here : ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/basic/profiles/[YOURPROFILENAME]/basic.ini_ " this seems to work.

Running *OBS Studio 26.0.2* on a *Mac mini (Late 2012) *with *Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.6*

Mostly for streaming Live visuals to my Twitch account (www.twitch.tv/visincBCN) and for recording Resolume Arena 6 output from a seperate MacBookPro via NDI over Thunderbolt 10Gbps network.
Would be great in the future to have more parameters to control OBS with (Studio Mode selector, Transition button) but graateful for all your work!

If anyone wants a copy of my TouchOSC file for a similar Interface - feel free to get in contact :)


----------



## frantisek (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello.
This seems like a perfect solution for me. Though the plugin is not able to detect my controller. Am i doing something wrong? Can someone help me? Im on the latest Ubuntu, the latest OBS and the latest version of the plugin. The controller is an Akai APCmini. Theres just the "no devices found" notice.
I've been using the akai with Ardour for some time and never encountered any problems. Not trying to use it simultaneously with Ardour and OBS of course.


----------



## LarryResch (Oct 20, 2020)

LarryResch said:


> I am looking to control an audio mixer via MIDI from OBS. Is this possible with your plug-in or does it just allow external devices to control OBS via MIDI?



I have been playing around with this plugin and it looks like it will do what I want, but unfortunately, I am trying to control an XAir XR18 via USB (input into XAir) and the USB driver from Behringer does not allow that - only a receive via the USB. I may try to use a USB-MIDI cable to see if I have any success...


----------



## DxPxCx 666 (Oct 21, 2020)

I have to demonstrate this to my co-workers as soon as it's released again.  The Mac version didn't work.  Any idea how far away from a working version we are?  Will I be able to provision the same MIDI controller for two applications at the same time?  I'm hoping to use an Akai APC40MKII to trigger Resolume scenes and OBS scenes in the same performance.  Should work, right?  Hot keys won't work since they only apply to the application that is on the top layer at any given time.  THANKS!  I appreciate the work you're putting into this.


----------



## cpyarger (Oct 25, 2020)

To all of those people wondering about updates, I Currently am the only person working on the project and am very busy with other things in life at the moment, I would love for a couple of people to help with the coding because as much as I want to, I am just unable to at the moment.


----------



## Vis.Inc (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey! I wish i had the skills to help with the coding, but sadly I don't, so i can only give praise and moral support!
Just know that there are some of us of there who really appreciate the selfless work you programmers put to give us the products you develop!
Respect!
jc


----------



## Ymodaba Tv (Oct 28, 2020)

I guess I'm not the only one with this problem. I'm running OBS 26.0.2 and the plug-in crashes every time I try to set it up. Also, when I try to use it, the response has a really high delay. Hope you can fix it. Thanks!


----------



## norfair00 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello,
I use novation launchpad mini mk2.
Is possible to change key light color ?


----------



## DxPxCx 666 (Oct 30, 2020)

We appreciate the efforts!  Wish I could help with the coding.  Outside my skillset.  I need this feature so bad I would definitely donate some time if I could assist.  What specific skill level is required?  I know a couple guys who might be willing to help, but I don't even know what to tell them about the job.  How do I vet them to see if they could help you?  THANKS!


----------



## EdK (Oct 30, 2020)

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if it's a bug:

-In the MIDI configuration window,  the values displayed in the 'Action Type' column will take on the values displayed in the 'Action' column after closing and reopening the configuration window. However, the values shown in the far right section are correct. 

-From time-to-time, I loose the configuration entirely.   It will come up empty.  Fortunately, I've learned to create a backup of the basic.ini file before making any changes to the MIDI configuration.  I haven't been able to pinpoint when this happens although I suspect it might happen whenever OBS-Studio crashes for other reasons.

-I don't understand the functionality of the "Add One", "Add Multiple" etc buttons.  They don't seem to do anything.  I'm assuming they are supposed to provide   a way to manually add entries into the configuration.  Currently, the only way I can add entries is to issue MIDI commands from the program that will be sending them (which creates a new entry) and manually 'tweak' the entries in the configuration window.

Attached a screenshot of the first item I described.

Thanks...Ed


----------



## Rockum (Nov 2, 2020)

I've seen there is some workaround, but you think you could just release a fix for the current version on mac? Thanks.


----------



## unklio (Nov 3, 2020)

EdK said:


> Thank you.  Successfully installed but when I start OBS, there is no Midi option under Tools.
> I  verified that OBS-Midi files are in the correct Plugins folder (64bit).
> I attached screen shots  and here is a portion of the OBS logfile.
> 
> ...


----------



## unklio (Nov 3, 2020)

How are you getting this timed list of actions. I am having the same problem you are so maybe multiple sources of info would help to figure this problem out. It seems the process should be extremely self-explanatory but, alas, it is not!


----------



## EdK (Nov 3, 2020)

One more peculiarity I ran into...
I have an OBS broadcast where I have approx 45 'scenes' (the image I provided above in my previous post) and I issue MIDI commands from another program in the same sequence to change scenes.
However, after I've gone down list (approximately 34 entries or so), OBS-Midi no longer seems to be recognizing the MIDI commands I'm issuing from the other program.    I know the other program is sending the MIDI commands properly as I can seem them via MIDI-OX.    I can also manually select those scenes in OBS.
Do you have any clue what might be happening?

Thanks....Ed


----------



## EdK (Nov 3, 2020)

unklio said:


> How are you getting this timed list of actions. I am having the same problem you are so maybe multiple sources of info would help to figure this problem out. It seems the process should be extremely self-explanatory but, alas, it is not!




Under the "HELP" dropdown, you will find an entry for OBS's log files.


----------



## StephenG (Nov 3, 2020)

vulgerrity said:


> Hey!!!!! I got it to work!  Korg has control software to adjust the functionality of the buttons...which the included manual doesn't say ANYTHING about....Super frustrating.  In the control software, all I had to do was set the mute buttons to be toggle, rather than momentary, and BOOM!  It worked!
> 
> For anyone else out there using a Korg nanoKontrol2, download the Korg Kontrol Editor.
> 
> ...



This just worked for me since Muting was set to momentary instead of toggle. Thank you so much.


----------



## AlvaroVS (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello, works with streamlabs obs? Thx


----------



## scubasteevee (Nov 18, 2020)

EdK said:


> Thank you.  Successfully installed but when I start OBS, there is no Midi option under Tools.
> I  verified that OBS-Midi files are in the correct Plugins folder (64bit).
> I attached screen shots  and here is a portion of the OBS logfile.
> 
> ...


I am having the same exact issue to no resolve.


00:28:32.436: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
00:28:32.437: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
00:28:32.616: [AMF] Version 2.7.0 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.14.0, Runtime: 1.4.17.0, Library: 1;4;17;0;20.20.29.01;202009092047;CL#2169548).
00:28:32.689: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 11 Adapter 'AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT (VEN_1002/DEV_731f/SUB_4ec1043/REV_00ca)':
00:28:32.689:   H264/AVC: Supported
00:28:32.689:   H265/HEVC: Supported
00:28:32.689: 
00:28:32.704: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.7
00:28:33.002: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
00:28:33.007: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
00:28:33.008: No blackmagic support

I could post the screen shots... but they would be the same as yours


----------



## scubasteevee (Nov 18, 2020)

I have installed everything as per instructions (and verifying with multiple YT videos) Extracted all files to their respective folders. And MIDI does not show up in "tools" and cannot find it.

This is my OBS log if it helps:

00:28:32.436: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
00:28:32.437: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
00:28:32.616: [AMF] Version 2.7.0 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.14.0, Runtime: 1.4.17.0, Library: 1;4;17;0;20.20.29.01;202009092047;CL#2169548).
00:28:32.689: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 11 Adapter 'AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT (VEN_1002/DEV_731f/SUB_4ec1043/REV_00ca)':
00:28:32.689:   H264/AVC: Supported
00:28:32.689:   H265/HEVC: Supported
00:28:32.689: 
00:28:32.704: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.7
00:28:33.002: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
00:28:33.007: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
00:28:33.008: No blackmagic support


----------



## KTonyStark (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi,

I am in the middle of building a cool arduino based StreamDeck for use on my streams, and the idea is to use OBS-midi to trigger the events. I seem to be in the same place as others, having no Midioption come up in the tools menu.
I also added all the C++ libraries to my laptop and have not had any success.

Is this a known issue and if so any direction on how to solve this? 

I personally hate asking for help but this one has me stumped after hours of trying to work out what the issue is. I am using the 32 bit version of OBS and Win 10.


----------



## Rockum (Dec 8, 2020)

I would really appreciate it if someone could describe in detail how to do the Mac bug workaround described here:









						OBS-midi crashing OBS on mac because of devices duplicate in basic.in - Solution inside · Issue #32 · Alzy/obs-midi
					

OBS-MIDI on Mac I've been experiencing a lot of crashes and developer seems to be aware of the mac issues, but I just wanted to quickly share back how to make it work. Dev said he's rewriti...




					github.com


----------



## Paul G (Dec 9, 2020)

I am using the latest version and it's working great!
My only problem is the SAVES are not there the next time I run OBS.
All Cleared.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Paul G (Dec 9, 2020)

Working fine after using installer instead of  ZIP FILES

thanks!!


----------



## Rockum (Dec 9, 2020)

Paul G said:


> Working fine after using installer instead of  ZIP FILES
> 
> thanks!!


PC version?


----------



## Paul G (Dec 10, 2020)

Rockum said:


> PC version?


Spoke too soon. I never know one time to the next if the config page is going to have anything it it or not. Does this have something to do with shutting down the PC?


----------



## Paul G (Dec 10, 2020)

Rockum said:


> PC version?


Yes - Windoz 10 pro


----------



## Rockum (Dec 11, 2020)

I think it has something to do with writing the configuration file... but that is just a guess.


----------



## Paul G (Dec 11, 2020)

yeah - I guess the whole program could do with a Save/Save As... feature. Looking forward to the obs-midi rewrite with Mapping Import/Export - any guess on when?


----------



## Paul G (Dec 11, 2020)

EdK said:


> -From time-to-time, I loose the configuration entirely.   It will come up empty.  Fortunately, I've learned to create a backup of the basic.ini file before making any changes to the MIDI configuration.  I haven't been able to pinpoint when this happens although I suspect it might happen whenever OBS-Studio crashes for other reasons.



Can I ask the name & location of this .ini file to backup. I'm not having any luck finding it.


----------



## Paul G (Dec 12, 2020)

Never mind. I found it in appdata/roaming/obs-studio


----------



## EdK (Dec 12, 2020)

You got it.  That's it.   FYI-  I've also run into a couple other peculiarities.  1) I'm not sure if it's the midi plug-in or OBS itself....I'm suspecting the plug-in. Anyway,  I had a pretty large scene setup in OBS...i.e. over 40 scenes and after approximately 30-35 scenes, OBS isn't reacting to 'set scene' midi commands being sent to it.  All scenes up to that point work great. But anything about 30-35 scenes wont work. They can be kicked off manually in OBS but not from midi commands.   2) The OBS Midi Configuration window has some peculiar bugs. I won't list them here but you'll see what I mean when you use it.  I understand the plug-in is in the process of being re-written to clean it up but at present there's no timeline.


----------



## Paul G (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. At present I am only running about a dozen scenes - some reused for different song performances. It is SO COOL to call each scene on one PC and a VST Host Song (Gig Performer 3) on another PC with one key press on an Alesis wireless Keytar. LOL


----------



## EdK (Dec 17, 2020)

Paul G said:


> Thanks for the heads up. At present I am only running about a dozen scenes - some reused for different song performances. It is SO COOL to call each scene on one PC and a VST Host Song (Gig Performer 3) on another PC with one key press on an Alesis wireless Keytar. LOL



Yes...it's really cool to be able to do that.  However, the software does need some major cleaning up. Can't trust it enough to simply configure what I need and then unexpectedly lose it all.   OBS itself  could use some cleaning up and enhancements also.  I don't like that there's no way to Save/Save As, Undo, etc.  Typical functions you find in pretty much any App.   Of course,  OBS was probably originally designed with only gamers in mind and functionality over the years has been added in on-the-fly.   Documentation could be improved as well...especially with the MIDI interface.  Kind of have to figure it out on your own.


----------



## oliveramays (Dec 26, 2020)

Been spending a little time with this and tweaking my midi controllers.
Both my Xtouch Mini and KorkKontrol2 seem to work fine with this once the controllers are on Standard midi and all the buttons are set as Notes rather than Control Changes.

I would love to see some more of the functions working such as moving layers and adjusting filter values etc..
I had a little peek around the source code and looks like there's quite a few functions still to be implemented?

I really wish I was any good at coding to help with development! I hope we see some updates soon, would be awesome to have something even just a little closer to the amount of control vmix has via midi.


----------



## j695674666 (Jan 5, 2021)

I hope you can support Chinese. Thank you


----------



## Markium (Jan 19, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> cpyarger submitted a new resource:
> 
> obs-midi - Control OBS with a MIDI Controller
> 
> ...


Hi! I've tried it out, it's exactly what I've been looking for. I'm on a Mac however, is there any word on stability updates?  Thank you.


----------



## cpyarger (Feb 2, 2021)

cpyarger updated obs-midi with a new update entry:

UI Updates Coming soon



> Sometime within the next few weeks, the new alpha version of OBS-MIDI will be coming out with a Revamped UI
> 
> The new version is not compatible with the old version as there have been extensive changes to how we are storing configurations.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cpyarger (Feb 8, 2021)

cpyarger updated obs-midi with a new update entry:

Alpha 2 of OBS MIDI is out



> PLEASE NOTE THERE ARE BREAKING CHANGES BETWEEN THE OLD VERSION AND THIS
> you WILL need to recreate your mappings, This should not be an ongoing issue.
> 
> New videos will be out soon. any issues or bugs can be reported at https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/issues



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DJ Wilxx (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey all.

I'm on a Mac so I totally expect the bugs and glitches in a alpha version so I'll hang tight. I have installed via the latest (8th Feb?) installer but it seems there is nothing in my plugin folder so I, like others, don't have the MIDI section in the 'Tools' menu. I can only guess the plugin is being placed somewhere else on the computer?

Thanks for a great tool. When I get it working I'm going to be using a Pioneer DJ SP-1for scene switching.


----------



## cpyarger (Feb 12, 2021)

DJ Wilxx said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm on a Mac so I totally expect the bugs and glitches in a alpha version so I'll hang tight. I have installed via the latest (8th Feb?) installer but it seems there is nothing in my plugin folder so I, like others, don't have the MIDI section in the 'Tools' menu. I can only guess the plugin is being placed somewhere else on the computer?
> 
> Thanks for a great tool. When I get it working I'm going to be using a Pioneer DJ SP-1for scene switching.



Got things looking like they are working for mac, Grab the new latest release obs-midi ALPHA 2 53036ed and give it a shot!


----------



## chrisallen8888 (Feb 27, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> Got things looking like they are working for mac, Grab the new latest release obs-midi ALPHA 2 53036ed and give it a shot!


hi, i'm not really familiar with GitHub, but i can't find the build number mentioned in the quote. i did try the "latest release" as well as several other releases i could find there, and none seem to make the option in the Toolbar appear.

any insight to this? thanks!

hmm i JUST saw the "install jack" memo on the instruction page (finally figured out how to see that... again i don't know github).

i'll try it and report back. thanks!

ok imagine that - follow the instructions and it works haha. i see it in the Tools menu now... i'll play around.


----------



## chrisallen8888 (Feb 27, 2021)

chrisallen8888 said:


> hi, i'm not really familiar with GitHub, but i can't find the build number mentioned in the quote. i did try the "latest release" as well as several other releases i could find there, and none seem to make the option in the Toolbar appear.
> 
> any insight to this? thanks!
> 
> ...


ok got it installed. it seems you must use the Learn function and can't type in the values yourself.

it "works" but OBS crashes often unfortunately. i can't find a pattern and it happens at random times. sometimes it will be a minute, sometimes 20.

after it crashes, OBS won't open. i have to go to the Library folder > Application support and delete the obs-midi files there. then OBS opens, but i have to reconfig everything.

i'm only using it for 2 commands right now - Control Change messages to change between 2 scenes. 

i may have to uninstall it to have a stable stream, as i wouldn't want it crashing during a stream of course. 

thanks for developing this! if i can get it to crash again, i'll try to save the error report and post it here. but yeah i think i have to uninstall for now.


----------



## cpyarger (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes. Please post a crash report and an log file. Under the help menu is the option to upload both. Or to view the files if you want to upload the old ones.   I don't check here as often. So of you can post them up at the github issues page that would be great https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/issues


----------



## DJ Wilxx (Feb 28, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> Yes. Please post a crash report and an log file. Under the help menu is the option to upload both. Or to view the files if you want to upload the old ones.   I don't check here as often. So of you can post them up at the github issues page that would be great https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/issues



Hi @cpyarger 

I registered with GitHub to send you a report. I get a crash on MacOS after a few minutes of poking around the mapping GUI. I can't get to upload the crash logs but the other logs are there.

Regards
Wilxx


----------



## djtomt (Mar 2, 2021)

Installed on Mac running OS 10.14.6 (Mojave) & the current version of OBS Studio for Mac. Seems to be working fine but the actual mappable functions are limited. Are there plans to add more? I am trying to use the dials on my controller to scroll through my scenes. Or do I need to create macros for what I want to do? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## djtomt (Mar 2, 2021)

I need to modify my question. I am using the following:
- Macbook Pro 16 GB RAM Running OS 10.14.6 (Mojave) & the current version of OBS Studio for Mac
- Korg PadKontrol - info here: https://www.korg.com/us/products/computergear/padkontrol/

I am trying to set up a workflow where the following things happen:
- Use the PadKontrol's "Setting Section" knob to scroll between scenes in an OBS profile. I want to use this in Studio Mode to get my scenes ready.
- Use the PadKontrol's trigger pads to toggle different transition effects between scenes. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## djtomt (Mar 2, 2021)

Last thing - I apologize - I don't know how to edit previous posts.

The plugin does cause OBS to crash. Just FYI. Thank you.


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 3, 2021)

djtomt said:


> Installed on Mac running OS 10.14.6 (Mojave) & the current version of OBS Studio for Mac. Seems to be working fine but the actual mappable functions are limited. Are there plans to add more? I am trying to use the dials on my controller to scroll through my scenes. Or do I need to create macros for what I want to do? Please advise. Thanks.


Setting scenes at the moment is limited to buttons at the moment. Eventually, I may add a feature for scrolling through presets but that will probably be a function once the macros function is implemented. What you are able to see there is just a teaser of upcoming functionality.

also, it is usually best to mention the specific version of the plugin you are using as the "current version" can change multiple times in an hour


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 3, 2021)

djtomt said:


> I need to modify my question. I am using the following:
> - Macbook Pro 16 GB RAM Running OS 10.14.6 (Mojave) & the current version of OBS Studio for Mac
> - Korg PadKontrol - info here: https://www.korg.com/us/products/computergear/padkontrol/
> 
> ...



You are able to set the current transition using a button at the moment, is that what you mean?


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 3, 2021)

djtomt said:


> Last thing - I apologize - I don't know how to edit previous posts.
> 
> The plugin does cause OBS to crash. Just FYI. Thank you.



Please upload the crash report and log file and open an issue on the Github issues page https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/issues

you can find the crash reports and logs under the help menu


----------



## djtomt (Mar 3, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> Setting scenes at the moment is limited to buttons at the moment. Eventually, I may add a feature for scrolling through presets but that will probably be a function once the macros function is implemented. What you are able to see there is just a teaser of upcoming functionality.
> 
> also, it is usually best to mention the specific version of the plugin you are using as the "current version" can change multiple times in an hour



Thanks so much for responding. Sorry again for my disjointed posts.

I am using: obs-midi ALPHA 2 3270834 on a Mac

One more item: I have the pads on my midi controller mapped to "Set Current transition" and those are working fine. I have another pad mapped to "Transition". Within OBS I have the Transition Duration set to 1000 ms. When I click the "Transition" button I have mapped, the Transition duration automatically defaults to 2 ms. Is there a way to change this value?

Thank you.


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 3, 2021)

please post a bug report on the above mentioned github issues page. It will get lost in time otherwise lol. so much going on atm (:


----------



## djtomt (Mar 3, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> please post a bug report on the above mentioned github issues page. It will get lost in time otherwise lol. so much going on atm (:



Just did. Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## djtomt (Mar 4, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> please post a bug report on the above mentioned github issues page. It will get lost in time otherwise lol. so much going on atm (:



Thanks so much for your quick response and update! Transitions working perfectly now. Looking forward to future versions of this plugin. Very handy.


----------



## amandryka (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi,
Just installed the whole package on my OBS studio 64 bit build (C++ libraries, and the obs-midi install).

When trying with my Kontrol F1, I can read the midi signals coming in on the bottom left section of the configure tab, but the notes don't show up in the main area.
Also, I get notes showing up in MidiKey2Key, so the issue should be between the controllers and OBS/plugin.

Also, I get the same result with another midi controller that I tried.

What am I missing?

On the image, you can see the midi message being picked up on the lower left section, while the main area stays blank.


----------



## amandryka (Mar 6, 2021)

Nevermind, I was able to make it work by clicking on "add mapping", I guess the workflow is very different from what is shown on the tutorial video.
Thanks! This plugin is a great initiative!


----------



## Torment (Mar 7, 2021)

hi love your work but in this latest 3.3 
i cant find Set preview or set current scene


----------



## Torment (Mar 7, 2021)

got the answer in github


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 7, 2021)

cpyarger updated obs-midi with a new update entry:

Alpha 3



> A Ton of bug fixes and a few hints at what's to come



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kineticscreen (Mar 9, 2021)

Just exploring this for the first time, looks very promising! Is it possible to create a midi output event from an event within OBS? Specifically I want to trigger a midi note on certain scenes to essentially work as a tally light.
Or is this reverse functionality not yet implemented?


----------



## marcoman89 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi!
Is that plugin compatible with loopMidi?
I'd like to communicate with another internal windows software.
Thanks!!
Marco


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 14, 2021)

marcoman89 said:


> Hi!
> Is that plugin compatible with loopMidi?
> I'd like to communicate with another internal windows software.
> Thanks!!
> Marco


Yes it is


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 14, 2021)

kineticscreen said:


> Just exploring this for the first time, looks very promising! Is it possible to create a midi output event from an event within OBS? Specifically I want to trigger a midi note on certain scenes to essentially work as a tally light.
> Or is this reverse functionality not yet implemented?


Right now it only works as a midi input, We are considering output, but that will be after we have built the custom feedback module.  OSC is also in for consideration


----------



## TonySnark (Mar 15, 2021)

Any chance you would extend slider functionality beyond volume control? I would like to be able to modify the values of various filter properties (ex: color correction > opacity > 0 to 100).

The only app/plugin that allows this level of control is MIDItoOBS, which I've been using for a while, but the only way to configure it is via command line and it is really a tedious headache to set up and keep track of what's been set to what.

The GUI for this plugin looks great in comparison and I love that it's build right into OBS and doesn't require launching a separate app. It would be amazing if it allowed that extra level of control.


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 15, 2021)

TonySnark said:


> Any chance you would extend slider functionality beyond volume control? I would like to be able to modify the values of various filter properties (ex: color correction > opacity > 0 to 100).
> 
> The only app/plugin that allows this level of control is MIDItoOBS, which I've been using for a while, but the only way to configure it is via command line and it is really a tedious headache to set up and keep track of what's been set to what.
> 
> The GUI for this plugin looks great in comparison and I love that it's build right into OBS and doesn't require launching a separate app. It would be amazing if it allowed that extra level of control.


It is in the works, but not completed yet


----------



## dd010 (Mar 21, 2021)

hi all, 
obs won't start up after installing  : *obs-midi-0.9.3-ALPHA-3.66-macOS*

i cant seem to find the patch/file/folder to delete it, so now i can't open obs anymore

i run a macbook pro late 2013 mojave
help would be totally appreciated  !


----------



## BBQsocks (Mar 22, 2021)

I updated to Alpha3 last night and was getting crashing when I tried to start OBS. On windows I had to go into the appdata\roaming\obs folder and delete the settings from the previous version. Not sure if it's the same on the Mac, or where that would be.

I'm using an xtouch mini and think it would be cool to have a way for it to keep the indicator lights on for my current source and have the light change with the active source. Not sure if that is in the scope of the MIDI protocol or how exactly that would work tho. 

I did just setup Alpha 3 and it works great! Thanks for all of the work put into it so far!


----------



## dd010 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey BBQsocks for mac it's not the same alas, but i was able to find the the file and delete It... OBS is running fine now. 

For those who experience the same issue, start from your hard drive>library>application support>obs-studio then go delete this mofo >>obs-midi

No idea why it's installed way over there, i also found the ndi plugin in the same obs-studio folder 

Any experiences from other users using mojave and alpha3 are more then welcome!


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 22, 2021)

dd010 said:


> Hey BBQsocks for mac it's not the same alas, but i was able to find the the file and delete It... OBS is running fine now.
> 
> For those who experience the same issue, start from your hard drive>library>application support>obs-studio then go delete this mofo >>obs-midi
> 
> ...


 Please upload any crash reports up to the github issues page 
I'll take a look and fix any crashes I find. but I can't do that without a crash report, 
also, please report issues on github, I only look here rarely.

also, its installed there because that's where plugins get installed. otherwise obs can't find them,


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 22, 2021)

BBQsocks said:


> I updated to Alpha3 last night and was getting crashing when I tried to start OBS. On windows I had to go into the appdata\roaming\obs folder and delete the settings from the previous version. Not sure if it's the same on the Mac, or where that would be.
> 
> I'm using an xtouch mini and think it would be cool to have a way for it to keep the indicator lights on for my current source and have the light change with the active source. Not sure if that is in the scope of the MIDI protocol or how exactly that would work tho.
> 
> I did just setup Alpha 3 and it works great! Thanks for all of the work put into it so far!


I am actually removing feedback for the time being until I have a feedback mapping system in place.


----------



## dd010 (Mar 22, 2021)

hi cpyarger, i dont how to upload it to github, i've attached a file, hope it helps that way


----------



## cameroncovello (Mar 27, 2021)

Works perfectly with my Korg nanokontrol2, I love this plugin. Is it possible to map multiple actions to one midi signal?


----------



## Beastman413 (Apr 2, 2021)

This is amazing, thank you! One Question though. I'm using a LaunchPad as my controller. How do I get the pads to light up with color?


----------



## Enricob55 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi,
Very useful plug-in. Is there any chance to have the 32bit binary version for Windows?
Thanks


----------



## gui_aug (Apr 6, 2021)

Good Morning! Perform work !!! I'm sure it's helping a lot of people!
I have a question, I am developing a midi controller with arduino and I can already send all commands, but I cannot receive commands from obs-midi 0.9.3-Alpha-3x.
Do you have any documentation on how I get, for example, the response that the mute has been activated, or that a scene has been selected?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## gui_aug (Apr 7, 2021)

gui_aug said:


> Good Morning! Perform work !!! I'm sure it's helping a lot of people!
> I have a question, I am developing a midi controller with arduino and I can already send all commands, but I cannot receive commands from obs-midi 0.9.3-Alpha-3x.
> Do you have any documentation on how I get, for example, the response that the mute has been activated, or that a scene has been selected?
> Thanks for your help.


I'm sorry, I don't know if I was clear.
What I want is when selecting a scene to turn on a led on my arduino, when moving a volume my arduino moves a motorized fader. I don't know if I need to send a command to obs-midi 0.9.3-Alpha-3x to get that answer. Today I monitor the MIDI port and I don't get anything back.
If anyone can help me thank you very much.
Guilherme.


----------



## Maxter-by (Apr 8, 2021)

gui_aug said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know if I was clear.
> What I want is when selecting a scene to turn on a led on my arduino, when moving a volume my arduino moves a motorized fader. I don't know if I need to send a command to obs-midi 0.9.3-Alpha-3x to get that answer. Today I monitor the MIDI port and I don't get anything back.
> If anyone can help me thank you very much.
> Guilherme.





cpyarger said:


> I am actually removing feedback for the time being until I have a feedback mapping system in place.


Maybe this


----------



## gui_aug (Apr 9, 2021)

Maxter-by said:


> Maybe this





Maxter-by said:


> Maybe this


Can someone tell me what the latest version has enabled feeback? I am developing a MIDI table on Arduino and I enjoy a lot of testing with OBS.
Thanks!!!


----------



## dmassive_real (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi!

This plugin is awesome but I can't trust, because fail to load saved settings. :(


----------



## musasoyyo (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello, I installed the plugin on my iMac and it's working fine, it only crashed once after install when selecting my X-Touch Mini, but after restart it is working great.

I have one question is there a way to enable scene filters? I was able to trigger "enable source filter" but haven't found yet how to "enable scene filter" and since I'm using the "move transition plug-in" and I have created some scene filters to move my camera (this uses scene filters instead of source filters).

Thank you very much, you can't imagine how much I needed this plugin, it is a great solution (I think it is potentially better than a streamdeck).


----------



## musasoyyo (Apr 28, 2021)

I was working today on my Mac and it crashed, this is the firs time that it crashes after the initial crash. It crashed while I was adding a "Triiger_Hotkey_By_Name", after I did OBS MIDI stopped listening to my X-Touch Mini and as soon as I closed OBS it reported a crash.


----------



## thijs desodt (May 3, 2021)

nice plugin works great on my akai mpd226
the only thing i'm missing is 


SetSourcePosition: Sets the x or y position of a source [in px]
any thought on when this will be inplanted?


----------



## Streamy McDreamy (May 4, 2021)

Will there be any further updates? I cannot seem to get the plug-in to save any bindings at all, which gets time consuming every time I pop open OBS for any shenanigans.  I've found old config files from a previous version saved in the obs plug-in folders, yet the newer releases disregard that.

Thank you for making such as awesome plugin! :V


----------



## Gitago (May 6, 2021)

Excellent plugin loving it so far.. but I do have a question/concern..

I saw in a video made by the author with his *BEHRINGER (XTOUCH) for the record.. and it had motorized sliders which reacted to when you made adjustments inside of OBS.. 

I also noticed this unit was toggling the lights on the 'MUTE' button he had set in the section of the plugin.... this was done by muting and unmuting IN OBS, not via the controlboard.. 

So I'm wondering.. is there some way i can have this happen with my minikontrol2?  I tried to set an 'on/off' note for each, but it does not seem to notice when i click the mute button inside of OBS itself...*


----------



## musasoyyo (May 12, 2021)

Gitago said:


> Excellent plugin loving it so far.. but I do have a question/concern..
> 
> I saw in a video made by the author with his *BEHRINGER (XTOUCH) for the record.. and it had motorized sliders which reacted to when you made adjustments inside of OBS..
> 
> ...


I'm also interested in this exact function. If anyone can help shed a light on this I would be very grateful


----------



## BBQsocks (May 13, 2021)

musasoyyo said:


> I'm also interested in this exact function. If anyone can help shed a light on this I would be very grateful



He currently has the light toggling feature disabled as mentioned in a few other posts in this thread.


----------



## chriguch (May 15, 2021)

Hi, I have some problems to get the fader of my x-Touch One working with the Action "Set Volume" - how can i do that?


----------



## musasoyyo (May 19, 2021)

BBQsocks said:


> He currently has the light toggling feature disabled as mentioned in a few other posts in this thread.


Thank you, sorry I was not aware of this.


----------



## chriguch (May 20, 2021)

chriguch said:


> Hi, I have some problems to get the fader of my x-Touch One working with the Action "Set Volume" - how can i do that?







That's my config - what im doing wrong?


----------



## DJXCK (Jun 2, 2021)

I use a midi controller to control voicemeter, would I be able to control both at the same time with the same midi controller or would I need a seperate one?


----------



## Gitago (Jun 23, 2021)

DJXCK said:


> I use a midi controller to control voicemeter, would I be able to control both at the same time with the same midi controller or would I need a seperate one?



I do so by using a program called Loopmidi which creates virtual midi devices, then midiox which directs your main device into those virtual devices, allowing you to use one device in multiple programs


----------



## aotkovic (Jun 30, 2021)

chriguch said:


> View attachment 71360
> 
> That's my config - what im doing wrong?


I too am having the same problem. Everything else seems to work but something about a "pitch bend" event doesnt seem to register. Would love to know if you or anyone else has figured this out.


----------



## logan_cadfgs (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi, weird question regarding midi-obs. It’s not _specifically _a midi-obs problem, but I’ll ask here in case a midi-obs-specific solution comes up.

I’ve got six audio input sources (microphones) set up for use, each with their own specifically-tuned set of filters. Midi-obs is rigged up to control three of them. If I wanted to change which three mics midi-obs controls, it seems like I either gotta:
a) Manually redefine all my midi-obs mappings to control the correct sources, or
b) Keep my obs-midi mappings the same, but manually change all the sources to point to the mics I want, then manually re-do all the filters, too.

Seems like the ideal solution would be to have some sort of variable that I could define, then use that variable for obs-midi mappings. That way, if I change the variable‘s value, it changes all the obs-midi mappings, too. Kinda like:

in Midi-obs:
Note1 Value Change = Toggle Mute of Variable1
Note2 Value 255 = Toggle Mute of Variable1
Note3 Value Change = Set volume of Variable1

Then, make Variable1 point to any source you want. Changing Variable1 will change all the midi-obs mappings, too, without having to fiddle with midi-obs settings or source settings. Then you could do the same for Variable2, Variable3, etc.
Make sense? I hope so.

Like I said, this isn’t just a midi-obs issue. The same problem would occur whether I use midi-obs, MIDIcontrol, or just regular-ass hotkeys: Lots of manual, wrote adjustments if I ever decide I want to control different combinations of sources. Closest I’ve found is to use Source Mirrors, then have midi-obs control the mirrors. That way, I can just change which sources to mirror, and the midi-obs mappings change to match. That gets _awfully_ resource-intensive _really_ fast, though.

Anyone got any ideas? Sorry for the long-winded post.


----------



## logan_cadfgs (Jul 2, 2021)

Aight so, goofy-but-easy solution to my issue: Renaming sources! 

If a midi-obs mapping is assigned to a source called "Thing1", it will _always _operate whatever source is named "Thing1". So if I change another source's name to "Thing1", those mappings will now control the new source. Pretty much exactly what I wanted, now I feel kinda silly, lol.



chriguch said:


> Hi, I have some problems to get the fader of my x-Touch One working with the Action "Set Volume" - how can i do that?





aotkovic said:


> I too am having the same problem. Everything else seems to work but something about a "pitch bend" event doesnt seem to register. Would love to know if you or anyone else has figured this out.


Got out my dusty ol' Casio keyboard just to check, and I can confirm - my pitch bend knob is definitely recognized in midi-obs, but its Pitch Bend values don't affect Set Volume actions. Probs something that could easily be fixed in an update. All the faders on my devices work without issues, though, so unfortunately I can't really say what's wrong with your x-Touch, @chriguch . When "Listen Many" is activated, what kind of Message Type is midi-obs receiving from your fader? For example, all the faders on my Korg thingy sending "Control Change" events, and they're working fine. 

Also, if y'all are _really _desperate to get 'er working _asap _and don't wanna wait foran update, there might be some way to remap your faders/knobs to output a different message type. Apparently lots of DAWs like Ableton and Cubase can do this, but I haven't found any standalone programs, so you'll have to do some more digging.


----------



## Gitago (Jul 6, 2021)

logan_cadfgs said:


> Hi, weird question regarding midi-obs. It’s not _specifically _a midi-obs problem, but I’ll ask here in case a midi-obs-specific solution comes up.
> 
> I’ve got six audio input sources (microphones) set up for use, each with their own specifically-tuned set of filters. Midi-obs is rigged up to control three of them. If I wanted to change which three mics midi-obs controls, it seems like I either gotta:
> a) Manually redefine all my midi-obs mappings to control the correct sources, or
> ...



sounds ilke to me you want what i imagined..is for example having 20 sources on screen but only having slide to adjust the scale for each one, INDIVIDUALLY, but only when that source is selected via Midi.. so Select CC#2 which is Source 1, and then Adjust a slider and it makes it bigger/smaller.. then select CC#3 and it selets Source 2 and then you can adjust it..

Is that whatcha mean aswell?


----------



## ShaneS (Aug 11, 2021)

This is great, But when i try and have my action be "Trigger Hotkey" It does not let me set a hot key. any ideas? Cant click on it or anything


----------



## ShaneS (Aug 13, 2021)

OR, i do use a program called MidiSortcut which is fantastic for mapping hotkeys to my midi controller, it works on every program i have tried it on except for OBS. for some reason OBS does not recognize the program, however it does recognize the midi controller, because as you can see from above, i can make it doe things with the plug in.


----------



## ShaneS (Aug 13, 2021)

Ok... so this story gets even stranger.

I have run a bunch of tests. So I know that my midi controller is working with OBS. AND if i program a midi button in MidiShortcut, to just be a letter, that letter will be typed in OBS if i press the midi board, So OBS is hearing the Midi Board. HOWEVER, if i set a hotkey to be something like Control x within MidiShortcut, That button will not trigger anything inside OBS Unless i'm ALSO holding down the control button on the keyboard. However if i just have the midi button be X, and hold down the control button nothing happens.... BUT, with my midi shortcut set to Control X,  if i am in the program and push my midi button to Set the Hot Key i want for the action i want, Control X becomes the hot key! so its reading that all that is happening..... Any ideas?


----------



## WaveSim (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi guys, So thank you very much to make it! So a fantastic plugin for me.
BTW, I have  a question regarding my controller xtouch mini which has one fader.
I would like to link it with the transition bar function and I think it can be a real video switcher. And it linked well.
However, it doesn't work as I predicted because the original bar works with PC.
So, at the end of the bar (midi value: about 100~110?) the scene was changed suddenly to replace the bar to the end of the right position.

Is it possible to do what I want?
I don't have any idea how to program it.

Thanks again.


----------



## enipklacus (Sep 1, 2021)

OBS crashing when having two notes to one action (ie CC 59 & 58 -> toggle source visibility).


----------



## Streamy McDreamy (Sep 3, 2021)

Streamy McDreamy said:


> Will there be any further updates? I cannot seem to get the plug-in to save any bindings at all, which gets time consuming every time I pop open OBS for any shenanigans.  I've found old config files from a previous version saved in the obs plug-in folders, yet the newer releases disregard that.
> 
> Thank you for making such as awesome plugin! :V



I figured out why plug-in failed to generate any config files! :D

The cause in my case was that my Scene Collection name was either too long, or had a character that the program did not like.  Once I shortened the collection name, the .json files were finally created.  Now every time OBS opens up, everything is already set up and ready to go!


----------



## GPMike (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi! OBS-Midi is working well with the Akai APC Mini for controlling all the functions I need in OBS. Sadly, I'm not able to find support for LEDs. Is there any plans to include that at some point?


----------



## WaveSim (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for your plugin.
I am using an old smartphone with a MIDI control app for this plugin and working well.
Now I can control many functions including all kinds of hotkeys. Great!!


----------



## mahnkiman (Nov 1, 2021)

I hope you keep maintaining your plugin! I occasionally stream musical performances, and I use your plugin to change OBS scenes and the lighting in my studio during certain points of the songs I'm playing.  Thanks for all the work so far!


----------



## EB123 (Nov 7, 2021)

this is one of the most helpful workflow plugins in OBS... hope it continues to be developed and get better.. OSC support alongside it would be great also :)


----------



## ortzcw22 (Nov 15, 2021)

The plugin looks great! Works with Liine Lemur on my iPad which is cool—lets me customize a switchboard for streaming. 

BUT every time I close OBS, all of the settings in obs-midi get erased. It's something like 64 buttons for me, so just reinputting them isn't an option. Is there a setting or save button I'm missing somewhere?


----------



## Davide Leone (Nov 25, 2021)

I love this plugin But I don't understand why the motorized faders don't work with the Behringer X Touch when I edit to osb (like a music source) with the mouse, i see that you ave an x-touch compact, how you set the tinghs to let it work like i've seen in your videos on yt.
and even the buttons do not light up when I press them, could you tell me why? would you save my life! hahaha


----------



## tractor (Dec 17, 2021)

*Pure Data and OBS together in Ubuntu via OBS-Midi?*

Hello there and congrats on what looks like a really cool plug-in.
I'd like to hook up Pure Data (Pd-Vanilla) with OBS, both running on the same machine in Ubuntu 20.04, so that OBS could receive Midi commands generated from a Pd patch. I didn't install OBS Studio via snap, so hopefully the caveats about snap versions and ALSA permissions won't apply - here's my question: with OBS-Midi installed, should OBS show up in Aconnect as simply another Midi device that I can then connect?


----------



## tractor (Dec 18, 2021)

Okay, now I wish I could delete my last post just above, but there doesn't seem to be an option for that here; I invite the moderators to do so if they are inclined... I posted prematurely: OBS-Midi talked straight away with Pure Data, it was an absolute breeze to set up, remembers all the settings on relaunching and reconnects independently with Pure Data every time. Phenomenal, so painless that I had to pinch myself a few times, coz I'm, you know, trying to keep my computing karma books balanced. Why can't all setting up be like this. Kudos to the coders. Top job respected sirs.


----------



## BelchingFemur (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey just a heads up, I'm using the latest version of OBS for Windows, on Win10 21H1, with the latest version of this plugin (installed via the executable) and I'm not able _disable_ a to MIDI controller within OBS. What happened was I enabled my M-Audio Oxygen 61 and set up a couple of controls - just to transition between two scenes - which is when I found out that this locks the midi controller out of my other application completely. So, since I have another midi controller to spare (a Traktor Kontrol S3), I deleted the mappings for my Oxygen 61, unchecked it's box in the OBS-Midi Settings window, and remapped my two controls to the Kontrol S3.

Unfortunately, whenever I open that OBS Midi Settings dialogue, though, my Oxygen 61's check box remains ticked, and it won't untick, no matter what I do. I can't edit code, so I'll have to just let you guys know this way. I figure that must count as a bug. Not sure if it's system/OS specific, but I just cannot untick the "Enable" box for this midi controller, OBS enables it every time.

For now this means I have to open my other application first, so it establishes control of the Oxygen 61. Then open OBS. It works, but it sure would be nice to be able to untick that box permanently, so that I can open OBS prior to opening my other application - but above all, so I can close and reopen my other application while using OBS.


----------



## khaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Before installing your OBS-Midi plugin, I was able to show and hide OBS to the system tray by left clicking on the OBS icon in the system tray. Now after installing your plugin, when I right click on the OBS icon in the system tray, it will show it if it was hidden on startup, but when I right click again on the system tray icon, instead of minimizing, OBS stays open, but the preview turns off with a message and button saying "Preview is currently disabled", "Enable Preview".

Why would your plugin prevent hiding OBS to the system tray?

Nice plugin by the way. Better than "that other midi plugin" that uses an external program to translate the midi messages and sends commands to the websocket plugin. I like your self contained approach better.

I to would like to be able to remove other midi devices that are not needed in your plugin. I had a virtual midi device (Chameleon) installed when I first installed your plugin, subsequently uninstalled the device, but it still shows up in your plugin.


----------



## kineticscreen (Dec 28, 2021)

Am I missing something, or is it not possible to trigger specific show or hide commands for sources, only to toggle them?


----------



## khaver (Dec 29, 2021)

> I to would like to be able to remove other midi devices that are not needed in your plugin. I had a virtual midi device (Chameleon) installed when I first installed your plugin, subsequently uninstalled the device, but it still shows up in your plugin.


Never mind. I had to use Device Manager to completely uninstall the driver. Once I did this, it no longer shows up in your device list.

I'd still like to know why your plugin stops OBS from minimizing to the system tray?


----------



## whitedrow (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi,
i was trying to use the app with my mac.
I was able to connect my midi device with obs but with at least 3 crashes per click in the tool. Now that everything is configured, everytime i press key on my keyboard obs crashes. So, to be precise: Right now it doesn't really work on macs (I'm aware that it is mainly developed for win/linux).

*So my questions are:*
Is the plugin still under development?

And if not: how do I uninstall the app on my mac again?


thank you for your help


----------



## OddballNo3 (Jan 11, 2022)

any chance of being able to control filters in the near future?


----------



## lcalder (Jan 22, 2022)

OBS has been crashing upon exit  since I upgraded to OBS v27.2.0 beta 2 and beta 3.
While inspecting the logs I notice that often the last thing listed is an entry like this:
17:21:11.312: [obs-midi] UNLOADING DEVICE MANAGER
I've attached some logs below.

I'm not sure if the crash is related or not.

Also, on an unrelated note, every time I launch OBS, I have to manually go toTools->OBS Midi Settings->Devices (I Select my midi device), ->Configure (tab)
then select my Control Change entry for SET SOURCE SCALE
-No values appear under Min and Max on the list for that entry, but my previously-entered values for Max X of (10) and Max Y of (10) are shown on the edit panel below.
-I click on SAVE EDITS without modifying anything else and then the Min and Max values on the list are updated to show 10 and 10.
After than my slider to control SOURCE SCALE works properly again....

If there is anything I can do to help with fixing this, please let me know.
Also, since this is such a useful plugin I am happy to donate to help with development costs. Please let me know how.
Thanks


----------



## kineticscreen (Feb 18, 2022)

Am I totally missing this, or is it possible to set actions to enable / disable all sorts of functions, but you can only toggle sources?


----------



## Kumi_de (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi.
I am using a Korg Nanokontrol2.
The usage of the transport "rec" and "stop" controls works flawless. 
When i start recording the led on the button turns on and stays on when i press the stop button. How can i make the "rec" led only turned on during recording and turning off when i press the stop button?
Thanx in advance,
Kumi


----------



## khaver (Apr 13, 2022)

I tried compiling the source and there are several problems. First, the compile on Windows 10 64bit, using Visual Studio 16 2019 Community Version, it creates the plugin with the name obs-studio.dll. In OBS, I can open the OBS MIDI Settings and select a device in the list, but when I check "Enable" OBS crashes.

Here's the pertinent part of the crash report:

```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2022-04-12, 20:43:37
Fault address: 7FFB93FC4300 (e:\obs-dev\obs-studio\build64\rundir\relwithdebinfo\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-studio.dll)
libobs version: 27.2.0-249-g14b1d34a0-modified (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 19043 (release: 2009; revision: 1586; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz


Thread EEC: (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000C0BE33A738 00007FFB93FC4300 000000C0BE33A7F4 00007FFB93FA8D86 000001E6F6F3A390 000000000000000F obs-studio.dll!libremidi::midi_in::is_port_open+0x0
000000C0BE33A740 00007FFB93FA8BFA 000001E6E94A6F01 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 0000000000000000 000001E6F798DD00 obs-studio.dll!MidiAgent::open_midi_input_port+0x3a
000000C0BE33A7D0 00007FFB93FB166F 000000C0BE33A9A0 0000000000000001 000001E6E94ED901 00007FFB728F1C9A obs-studio.dll!PluginWindow::on_check_enabled_state_changed+0x20f
000000C0BE33A8B0 00007FFB724F0B37 000001E6F6F4EEF0 000000C00000000C 000001E6F6F4EEF0 000000C0BE33B401 qt5core.dll!0x7ffb724f0b37
000000C0BE33AA00 00007FFB72FDCDDA 000001E600000002 000001E6F7084F60 0000000000000000 0000001000000010 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72fdcdda
000000C0BE33AA40 00007FFB72FCE94D 000001E6E9507110 000000C0BE33AB08 000001E6F669FEF0 00007FFB72F467E3 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72fce94d
000000C0BE33AA70 00007FFB72FCF69D 0000000800000005 000001E6E9507110 000000C0BE33B430 000001E6F6F4EEF0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72fcf69d
000000C0BE33AAA0 00007FFB72F27812 000001E6E9507110 000001E6E9507110 000000C0BE33B430 000000C0BE33B430 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f27812
000000C0BE33AB30 00007FFB72F04980 000000C0BE33B430 000000C0BE33AC60 0000000000000000 000000C0BE33AC60 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f04980
000000C0BE33AB60 00007FFB72F028A0 0000000000000000 000001E6E94ED990 000000C0BE33B430 000001E6E94ED990 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f028a0
000000C0BE33B0A0 00007FFB724D19CA 3FF0000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 3FF0000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffb724d19ca
000000C0BE33B110 00007FFB72F05B85 0000000000000000 000001E6F6F4EEF0 0000000000000000 000001E6F70945C0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f05b85
000000C0BE33B1D0 00007FFB72F500DB 0000000000000000 0000000000000215 0000000000000000 00007FFBA17C47EE qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f500db
000000C0BE33B560 00007FFB72F4E0A4 000001E6E9507110 000001E6E94ED810 000000C0BE33BF10 000001E6F72113E0 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f4e0a4
000000C0BE33B630 00007FFB72F04980 000001E6E9507110 000000C0BE33B760 00007FFB72EF0000 00007FFB725F7D10 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f04980
000000C0BE33B660 00007FFB72F03A03 000001E6E950B3A0 000001E6E94ED990 000000C0BE33BF10 000001E6E94ED990 qt5widgets.dll!0x7ffb72f03a03
000000C0BE33BBA0 00007FFB724D19CA 000001E6E950B3A0 0000000000000003 000001E6E950B3A0 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffb724d19ca
000000C0BE33BC10 00007FFB72913076 00007FFB72EA4548 0000000000000024 0000000000000001 000001E6F162BA80 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffb72913076
000000C0BE33C0C0 00007FFB728FECD0 0000000000000000 00007FFB72EA4548 000000C0BE33C1F0 000001E6F75DA580 qt5gui.dll!0x7ffb728fecd0
000000C0BE33C0F0 00007FFB7251A83A 000001E6E950B240 0000000000000000 000001E6F75DA580 0000000000000000 qt5core.dll!0x7ffb7251a83a
000000C0BE33F210 00007FFBA1812619 0000000000000000 00007FFB00000014 0000000000000000 0000000000000040 qwindows.dll!0x7ffba1812619
000000C0BE33F240 00007FFB724CDE7C 000001E6E94C90B8 0000000000000000 000000C0BE33F7D0 00007FFB725EFC90 qt5core.dll!0x7ffb724cde7c
000000C0BE33F2A0 00007FFB724D0994 00007FF761CBC960 000000C0BE33F710 00007FF761CBC960 000000C0BE33F7D0 qt5core.dll!0x7ffb724d0994
000000C0BE33F300 00007FF761A01330 0000000000000000 000001E6E94DB440 000001E600000000 000001E6E94DB620 obs64.exe!run_program+0x950
000000C0BE33F6D0 00007FF761A038D0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF obs64.exe!main+0x6f0
000000C0BE33F8A0 00007FF761BA97B7 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x157
000000C0BE33F930 00007FF761BA9062 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
000000C0BE33F970 00007FFBC0D87034 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffbc0d87034
000000C0BE33F9A0 00007FFBC2622651 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffbc2622651
```


----------



## torpex2002 (Apr 17, 2022)

hi there, love that I can use MIDI gear to control OBS with this, can I ask though, since the plugin occasionally dumps the mappings which need to be rebuilt from scratch, where are the mappings actually saved, so we might find a way to frig the system and just copy that data back in when it disappears?
Thanks


----------



## khaver (Apr 17, 2022)

You'll find it in the plugin_config folder.


----------



## torpex2002 (Apr 17, 2022)

khaver said:


> You'll find it in the plugin_config folder.


Nice one, cheers, I'll keep a copy of the working JSON elsewhere for when needed, I see it already makes a local backup but can't hurt to have another.


----------



## pietropavan77 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello
I just tried the OBS Midi plugin on macOS Monterey, everything works fine, I can control OBS through an AKAI MPK mini.
I would like to be able to control OBS from an Ableton Live CLIP. How can I do this ?
I tried creating a dummy clip sending a CC to the AKAI mini in the hope it would reach the OBS, but it does not work...
Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## pietropavan77 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello,

Is it possible to control OBS with dummy clips from a DAW ? I manage to use a MIDI controller to control OBS with this plugin, but I wanted to be able to do it from a dummy clip inside Ableton.
I try to map Ableton clip to output on the AKAI MPC mini, but it only works if I use the controller, and it will not work from a dummy clip.
Not to familiar with GitHub, and was wondering if this could be asked to the developers of the plugin...


----------



## EB123 (Apr 27, 2022)

ive contolled OBS from Reaper previously which should be fundamentally the same as Ableton.. i think i just did a midi cable loop on my audio interface and seemed to work ok.. a midi loop back driver would probably work also..


----------



## Flex! (Jun 16, 2022)

I just discovered this plugin today and testing it out. It's so close to working how I need it to for my setup! Unfortunately certain actions aren't working how I would hoped for, more specifically volume control, mute toggle, play/pause media, start and stop record. 

I have tried to setup the action for Set Volume on the audio source as close as possible like what is shown in the videos (the matrix looks a little different on my end, picture included) and the closest thing I could get it to do is either an on or off for the volume control on either a fader or knob as someone else described. Using the Listen Many would automatically select Pitch Bend in which the Value would show the proper Value 0<->127, but nothing would happen on the fader after the fact. If using a knob, the Message Type would automatically change to Control Change and I would only get an on off action after the fact.

For the mute toggle action, it does the action (mute) when I press the button that I assigned it to, but as soon as I let go/depress the button it toggles the mute button off instead of staying on until I press the button again. Also, none of the LED's are activating like shown in the videos.

Play/pause Media is similar to Toggle mute in which it will pause the media when I press the button I assigned it to, and then play as soon as I depress the button. If that is what these actions where intended to do then they are working correctly, but I would just prefer that they run as described for the toggle mute. Other actions could probably be combined like Start record, stop record, etc.

The other actions in my settings work great. Do Transition works perfectly on the buttons I assigned them to for all of my scenes. Stop media does exactly what it supposed to though I wouldn't have a need for this action if the play/pause worked how I described for the Toggle mute. Same for the Start and Stop Record actions.

Anyway, thank you for all the hard work you put into this plugin it's really helping our workflow! I'm looking forward to see how this progresses.



OS: Kubuntu 20.04
OBS: OBS-Studio 27.1.3
Controller: Tascam US-2400

Side note: The Tascam US-2400 has built-in presets for things like Mackie Protocol, Pro Tools, Nuendo, and other DAWS which might play a role in how it will react to your plugin. I currently have it set to Mackie Protocol.


----------



## Gitago (Jun 18, 2022)

I use this fairly routinely but not to the extent in which I would like to.. 
Unfortunately nearly every time I load OBS I have to reset my macros for my midi devices since it doesnt save them properly... 

It would be great to see this fixed as well as adding in the ability to move/zoom/rotate sources via sliders and knobs


----------



## lcalder (Jun 25, 2022)

I use this everyday and some of the settings (Rotate) don't save. So I have to reinput every time.
I've been watching and hoping for an update but haven't seen activity from the developers for over a year I think.
Maybe if someone has some experience with these kind of plugins they might consider taking it over. I would be willing to pay for a few bugs to be fixed.
This project seems to be 95% there...


----------



## 4reil (Jul 29, 2022)

HavocA4 said:


> Aha! I think I fixed it, I think it was an issue with my launchkey, it was a specific hidden option to disable the driver mode, so it hides the storage on windows. Seems stupid now, but it was really simple, if you are wondering its a Launchkey Mini MK3, the solution was to hold shift, and plug it in, and tap the yellow button so it turns to a dim yellow. Hope this helps, not a problem with the addon, it had me really confused.


Bro, you are the best. i was about to go on for a year with the same launchkey but you saved me. Thank you sm


----------



## Dittsche (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks for the plugin. I would love to use it, but my mapping is „always“ resetting. On Windows 10 an macOS Monterey.

So my question is where are the settings for the mapping saved on WIN and MAC, maybe I could save them for the next time.

Thank you.


----------



## kineticscreen (Aug 2, 2022)

Dittsche said:


> Thanks for the plugin. I would love to use it, but my mapping is „always“ resetting. On Windows 10 an macOS Monterey.
> 
> So my question is where are the settings for the mapping saved on WIN and MAC, maybe I could save them for the next time.
> 
> Thank you.



I've posted about this earlier in the thread, but having used this plugin recently for a live theatre show, if by resetting you mean it's deleting your saved mappings, it's almost certainly due to a project with too long a name, or sources names that are too long, or have non-standard characters. This can even be if you open up an old project and then go back to the one you're using your midi bindings for.

I had made sure the scene collections I was using for the show all used short simple names for the collection, scene and source names, and eliminated any issues with the bindings going missing. However when I then opened up a different scene collection for a different show, when I returned to the other one the bindings had again been deleted.

TLDR: make sure all your scene collection names, scenes and source names are short with no special characters, even if you're not using them with obs-midi


----------



## rorygallagher2010 (Aug 3, 2022)

Hey,
Love the plugin and have been using it to control OBS using a Midifighter controller on my arm macs.

This doesn't appear to be compatible with the upcoming Arm version of OBS now (v28).
Any plans to update this one? Would love to have it so I can update!


----------



## thecanniboss (Aug 10, 2022)

Feeling like I must be missing something here, as I've gone thru the forums, used the installer, but I cannot find the OBS Midi plugin anywhere within OBS. Was hoping to use my Launchpad with this plugin, but seem to be stuck... I have a feeling I must be doing something wrong, and don't know what i'm really looking at when it comes to the ins and outs of my computer files, but would appreciate any help one could lend. Thanks!


----------



## EB123 (Aug 11, 2022)

thecanniboss said:


> Feeling like I must be missing something here, as I've gone thru the forums, used the installer, but I cannot find the OBS Midi plugin anywhere within OBS. Was hoping to use my Launchpad with this plugin, but seem to be stuck... I have a feeling I must be doing something wrong, and don't know what i'm really looking at when it comes to the ins and outs of my computer files, but would appreciate any help one could lend. Thanks!


it should be under the tools menu.. also check youtube i think there are some setup tutorials..


----------



## nhielost (Aug 23, 2022)

I love this plugin. It serves my needs well, and works great. Unfortunately, I have also experienced similar problems to those listed in this discussion, but this is not as devastating for me as I only use two mappings.

I noticed that OBS Studio v28 will kill this plugin since it is not Qt 6 compatible. This plugin also seems to have lost its maintenance, as it has not been seriously updated since 2021 (as of this post).

So three months ago, after the announcement of the Qt 6 upgrade, I decided to begin making a new v28 compatible plugin that behaves the same way that this plugin does. The UI is a little different, but in my opinion looks a lot cleaner. This new plugin is not completely finished, but development is coming along well. 

If desired, this new plugin can be found here. If you do try the new plugin out, feel free to share any issues or feedback that you may have. I hope the new plugin lives up to this one!


----------



## EB123 (Aug 24, 2022)

ahhh awesome... i was starting to wonder if the old plugin was abandoned so its great to see development on a new version.. hopefully this one can evolve and get better, the last one had some bugs.. i will test it out and report any findings.. thanks..


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2022)

Any update for v28? I see the last update is last year ...


----------



## RootsManTv (Sep 4, 2022)

Salut, avez-vous une piste pour m'aider à utiliser votre plugin avec la V28 d'OBS ?


----------



## Tormy (Sep 11, 2022)

Any news about OBS 28??


----------



## grizzlord (Sep 12, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Any news about OBS 28??


a new version is being developed by someone else here > https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-midi-mg.1570/


----------



## Tormy (Sep 12, 2022)

grizzlord said:


> a new version is being developed by someone else here > https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-midi-mg.1570/


Thank you so much. I installed it right now.


----------



## zervx (Sep 13, 2022)

this plugin is sooo good, sadly is not working with new obs version :C


----------



## Tormy (Sep 16, 2022)

zervx said:


> this plugin is sooo good, sadly is not working with new obs version :C


If you only can read the comments just above your, you will get the solution


----------



## Polychrome (Sep 20, 2022)

Tormy said:


> If you only can read the comments just above your, you will get the solution


It's a matter of preference, they might have preferred this version since this one works without having to do a ton. I personally can't get the "new" alternative to work at all with my NK2, where this one would work right out of the box and would be easy to understand.


----------



## zervx (Sep 24, 2022)

Polychrome said:


> It's a matter of preference, they might have preferred this version since this one works without having to do a ton. I personally can't get the "new" alternative to work at all with my NK2, where this one would work right out of the box and would be easy to understand.


right! i know alternatives, but really dont work as well like this works and they are less intuitive than this one.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 5, 2022)

Is there a way to send MIDI events from OBS to TouchOSC?
(I want to send tally info (start RECORD, pause RECORD, stop RECORD, etc)


----------



## jjhubbs64 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I'm hoping to use this plugin to control Behringer x32 mixer Scene changes with a Midi command generated from within an OBS scene (much the same way I can send IP camera controls to my PTZ's from  within an OBS scene) Is that what "vice versa" means? - that  this plug in can "generate" Midi comands embedded in a scene and "send" them out through the local network on which my x32 is also located and would be "listening?"  I'm pretty new to all this so thanks very much for helping me to understand what I don't understand!


----------

